

Ask HN: I own kittens123.com.  Now what? - Tekker

I wouldn&#x27;t normally ask but it&#x27;s a quiet holiday weekend.<p>I bought kittens123.com as that seemed one of the most basest, irony-loaded, domains I could think of that gets close to the most populous scurge of the kitten pictures (and preference for bad weak passwords).<p>Now what?
======
blueflow
Free it if you have no use for it.

~~~
skidoo
Agreed. That or porn.

------
csoare
get people to post cat pictures on it. profit $$$

